# Petronius/Beer Can/Ram Questions



## mellandry

We've been slowly working our way further out over the last year and are planning our first trip out of Perdido Pass to Petronius/Beer Can/Ram for an overnghter (when a nice weather window opens). Goal is a meat haul of blackfin, yellowfin, and maybe a sword. Boat is a 27ft Worldcat.

First question is:

Drifting is certainly an option for the night (especially if looking for swords), but are there other options? Do any of the rigs have mooring buoys? Does anyone tie to the rig?

Second question:

For a few guys with little sword experience, is there any reason to run "someplace special" to set up a night drift? Or are the chances just as good (bad) if we start the drift near the rig after wrapping up the evening fishing? Head back toward the shelf break? Certainly need to keep fuel consumption in mind. 

Been hanging out (trolling) on the forum for a while, and really appreciate everything I've learned. Thanks in advance for the help.

Edit: Just realized I rookied this up by posting it in the reports board rather than the Q&A. Sorry. Moderators, feel free to move. Members, feel free to accost.


----------



## MSViking

Your boat is well suited for the task and overnight rig trips can be memorable!

Drifting: your only real options are to fish all night or drift to rest as the rigs no longer have mooring buoys and tying to the floaters is not possible or allowed. I always use a sea anchor as it greatly slows the drift (to less than 1 knt) and it keeps the bow into the seas and wind. Just think thru your battery setup so that you can run your lights all night and still have juice to crank your engines. Ideally batteries should be isolated.

My favorite place to sword is the steps, which works perfect for a rig trip as you are basically there. The closer you are to a rig the more sharks will drive you nuts.

Think thru your safety items as winter months add the hypothermia into the equation, in addition it's a lot more likely you will be there by yourself. An epirb and handheld VHF at a minimum.

Good luck!
Robert


----------



## Realtor

i would never ever tie up to a rig, the current could change and wash you under the rig and and that would not be a place I would want to be.... we move a couple miles away from the rig to catch a few z's drifting.


----------



## mellandry

Thanks Robert. That was helpful. I had seen some other (older) posts make mention about moorings. It's good to know that they're gone so we're not looking for them. The suggestion to fish the steps is also very helpful. I had seen them mentioned a few times, but didn't know exactly where they were (I actually thought they were further east, nearer the spur). I found the coordinates just now in another post and on the BW Supermap. Seems like an ideal place to target for swords considering our destination.

All three batteries are isolated (stbd engine, port engine, & house). We have an epirb, and I was actually looking for a (backup) handheld VHF online today.

Jim: Thanks for your thoughts on tying. Never considered it an ideal option, but wanted to know what all the options were and what others did.

If y'all have any other fishing/safety tips, I'm open to anything.

I hope Petronius is holding fish (wishful thinking maybe?), so that we don't have to run past it on the way out, then back that way for the night to drift the steps, then back SW again for the morning bite at other rigs. Guess that's why they call it fishing.


----------



## Chris V

Petronius produces plenty of quality fish and is where I fought the largest marlin I've ever seen. 

Ditto pretty much everything Robert said although for swords the ideal location can change depending on currents and altimetry. If you are wanting to the hit the rigs and do some swording, then the steps is definitely closer. Regardless of where you're drifting, it definitely pays to put something out while drift.


----------



## Contender

You might consider a sat phone or a personal locator like a spot (there are other brands I just happen to have a spot). VHF is line of site and with a relatively low antenna your range is going to be limited. The coast guard has much taller antennas so they can communicate with your farther out. Most likely you'll have no need for VHF, EPRIB, SPOT, Sat Phone, but if you do need well you need really bad! Each is different and each has limits and application.

Take care of your batteries and your motors. Mine Yamaha HPDI's will foul a plug if I let them idle too long or run at trolling speeds too long. 

Make sure someone is always awake. I never go out there without at least 4 on board and 2 are always awake.

Good luck, let us know how you do. If you want to "buddy boat" out there some time just let me know. I go several times a year.


----------



## mellandry

Thanks Chris and Contender. We will definitely be putting lines out during the night drift.

My pal (who actually owns the boat, I'm just crew) had a sat phone, but we tried it out and were unimpressed. I think he returned it. I have a SPOT and bring it on every trip. In addition to the safety features of the SPOT, I have the option to post my track on the web. My wife can follow me online and it gives her piece of mind, which leads to more frequent granting of permission for trips to the water/woods/swamp. With the SPOT, EPIRB, and VHF I feel adequately comfortable with our communications ability for this trip, considering we'll be in a region with manned platforms.

The Suzukis on the boat have behaved well over the last year. Thanks for the spark plug comment though, I'll be sure to put some extras in the boat and bring a socket.

We'll have 4 souls on the boat and make sure to keep someone awake at all times.

Would love to have a buddy boat if anyone was interested in making the run. We've put a hold on our calendars for 12/13 - 12/21 and plan to make the run on the two best days (if two are calm enough).


----------



## bonita dan

Just my opinion here but if your new to going out that far than commit to one species or another. Learning curves ya know and less tiring to Capt.and crew. As far as safety goes,either buy or borrow a liferaft!!!!!! Nevermind water temp,just think about what you have on board if the boat goes down,bait,fish,food,ect that will attract toothy critters. Your not going to be able to climb onto a rig even while right next to it without getting tore up. Aside from safety stuff already mentioned,I suggest a mini nerf football and a set of boltcutters to add to the ditchbag yall already have right? Good luck and happy hunting. I'll add more when it comes to mind to keep yall well informed. Oh yea,fully charged cell phone in case ya gotta use a rigs cell antenna to call for help(expensive and they don't like you using their stuff).


----------



## mellandry

OK. I'll bite... why the nerf football? And the bolt cutters (have idea of what that might be good for, but I'll reserve that guess to avoid the certainty of looking like an idiot)?

I always bring along the ditch bag. Thanks for the reminder.

I've been pondering the life raft for a while now. Is that something many weekend sport-fishers have in their boats? Every ounce of safety is valuable, but that may be more than we can make happen for this trip. How much risk are we taking? I'm not worried as much about the critters. Statistically speaking, that's not what's going to get you (while you're still alive). It'd be one thing if we were talking about a pool toy, but it'd have to have self-inflation capability and be big enough for 4 people. That sounds like a investment (and install) that would have to be planned for.

Now, if someone has one they'd like to lend, I'm game.


----------



## bonita dan

Nerf will not stop,but willl slow down the leak from a broken thru hull,drain plug,etc.(center consoles don't have to worry about generator exhaust pipes cracking,a/c pick-ups,etc.just throwing that out there). Bolt cutter for hooks in bodies and don't feel bad about looking like an idiot cause even the most seasoned of fishing vets would forget to ask if there on board. Life raft,well how much do ya value your life or your crews? Even a Walmart raft will do in a bad situation. 100+ miles from shore is a long time to wait for help,just sayin.


----------



## mellandry

Ah. Good call on the nerf. Was going to get an assortment of wood plugs, but that sounds even better.

My guess on the bolt cutters was right (I'd say that even if it wasn't true). I have something in my tackle bag that will do the trick.


----------



## Contender

I put your dates in my calendar, my crew is kind of scattered, some are hunting, one is headed South for the winter but if I can round up a crew and the weather allows I'm certainly game.

I have a small bag of tapered wood plugs for broken hoses or through hulls. Doesn't matter if you 100 miles out or 10 you get a hole it's trouble. Of course help is farther away in one case.

I think the risk is quite low, a well maintained boat reduces the odds of something going wrong and the safety gear you have described (SPOT EPBRB VHF) to help you out of a jam in case things do go bad and you should in all likely hood be fine.

I have made several overnight trips without incident. A couple had seasickness and one of the buddy boats i was with had a engine quit -- long ride home at 7 knots.

Keep me posted as the time for your trip get closer and maybe we can take 2 boats.


----------



## MSViking

While the range of a handheld VHF is quite limited, all the rigs both monitor and use VHF for their own communication. So the odds are good you can almost always reach a rig when you are out there.


----------



## Contender

Not disputing the value of VHF and all the staffed platforms are up on 16, I like to have more options. Thats why I have EPRIB, SPOT and SAT Phone. I really like the messaging capability of the SPOT, sometimes I wish I had gotten the connect model so I could do custom messages with the iPhone, maybe next time.

I have been looking at the product below on line and in the demos it looks really good, prolly gonna get some of it this winter and try it out on a bucket or something to see for myself

http://www.stayafloatmarine.com

In a risk management perspective your probability of having an issue is more accurately displayed as an incident per hour or day of operations not as a distance from shore. The consequences are higher the farther away from help you are.

There is help on the oil platforms, and they are easy to spot from the air, so fishing near them could reduce potential consequences as say being 40 nm out but not near a platform. 

Good Luck -- I am sure I will see y'all out there.


----------



## bonita dan

Sorry to sound so grim about things out at the rigs but better to have and not need than to need and not have is all I'm sayin. As far as well maintained vessel,well that goes without sayin except when a not so well maintained log,fuel tank or other crap floating above or just below the surface strikes your well maintained vessel and all hell breaks loose(ask the fellas on the Sunday Funday which sunk out at Ram Powell) Just be prepared for the what-ifs,have an awesome time and live to fight another day even if the bites not all that great.


----------



## mellandry

I hear you Dan. It's all about risk management and acceptable risk. We could wait until we had every possible piece of equipment or we could step it up and have double redundant everything and mortgage the farm on a boat twice the size. No matter how safe you make it, you can always make it safer. There might be a couple wish list safety items that don't make this trip, but I think we're at a manageable level of risk right now as long as we make smart decisions. Worst case, y'all will have an idiot with a cyber trail to use an example.

By the way, Contender, I ordered a tub of the Stay Afloat. Seemed like a worthy investment.

So on to comfort items...

Haven't read great reviews on the stainless boat grills, and there really isn't the deck space (or the funds) for an egg. Anyone ever heat up a meal on a Foreman on the boat? Certainly not a necessity, but a warm meal might take the edge off on a cool evening (maybe a quick tuna steak!)

What about coffee? Anyone try out one of those 12v coffee makers?


----------



## bonita dan

You don't have to have the best of everything,just manage what you have and make sure everyone on board knows how to use it. As far as a 12v coffee maker goes,they suck. Make small quantities,take forever and use a lot of power and when you or your crew drinks it,instant poopy time happens and nobody likes poopy time on a small vessel...PEW! Get those packets of hand warmers. :thumbup:


----------



## mellandry

bonita dan said:


> ...instant poopy time happens and nobody likes poopy time on a small vessel...


Well I never saw the thread taking this turn...

Luckily, there is a comfortable place for poopy time (it was hard to type that). 

Thanks for the heads up on the 12V models.

Boat has 110V, so guess I'll throw the home coffee maker in truck. Only making half in a larger pot will help ensure it stays in there.


----------



## SaltAddict

Sorry. I never post in the blue water section (just a blue water stalker) but poopy time had me rollin' laughing. 

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Contender

I have Magma Stainless Grill, uses the disposal butane bottles. Sits in an empty rod holder traveling on the deck in front of the console when fishing. Nice to have a taco for dinner and maybe a sausage for breakfast. No experience with the 12v coffee makers


----------



## xicablo

*Heading out tomorrow*

Am heading out tomorrow afternoon for an overnighter . . . in the same locations as you are going . . . On a Rampage called Gulf Pilgrim . . . I monitor VHF 68 . . . I birth out of Dauphin Island . . . Hope to see you there . . .


----------



## Xiphius

X, we'll be swording then trolling vicinity steps What time you leaving?


----------



## mellandry

You guys have fun and be careful. Let us know how it goes! I've been watching the buoy readings and wishing we were out there now.

Hope to see y'all out there in a few weeks.


----------



## xicablo

Planning on heading out around 1:30p today . . . will troll the Petroneus and monitor 68 . . . Will watch for you . . .


----------



## Bill Me

What works better:

12v coffee maker or 
inverter with 110v coffee maker?

Is it effectively the same thing?


----------



## onoahi

*Just go.*

You have to man up and go. It is truly an awesome experience and humbling to boot. You've got the safety basics covered, the rest you'll figure out on the fly. IMO, the biggest safety hazard is the run out at night, done it a dozen times and still hate that(tourneys should start at 3pm!). The rest s common sense. Before I do anything remotely risky I remind myself I'm 5hrs from an ER.

Take sandwiches and chips, you can add grills, coffee, etc... After you get more seasoned. Trust me, you're going to plan the next trip while you're out there.

We take shifts at helm, ride an hr away from rig(into seas if rough) and an hr back. If flat just drift a safe distance, dsregard if swording. Take 1st or last shift, you'll figure it out. Be back at rigs by 4:30 tuna bite starts early and ends in an instant.

Few trips you'll get used to it and tensions will ease, but the sunrise aways feels good when on a CC! FYI, 70 degrees is freezing in shorts and tshirt.


----------



## mellandry

Thanks for the inspiration onoahi. We're itching to go. Just waiting on the availability window to open and the weather to cooperate. We planning on running out during the day. No reason for the added risk of a night run. If the seas are cooperative, the the daylight ride out will be pleasantly handled by the auto pilot while we supervise.

Thanks for the tips on the early tuna bite. I may not have started that early.

Sounds like there are a few boats out this weekend. Hope we're lucky enough to have a little company for the piece of mind and to be able to enjoy the catch of others' as well.


----------



## MSViking

Bill Me said:


> What works better:
> 
> 12v coffee maker or
> inverter with 110v coffee maker?
> 
> Is it effectively the same thing?



I always preferred a good thermos.


----------



## weedline

what everyone said is good dont stress your self out about the riscs because 99 times out of 100 nothing goes wrong but have the proper safety gear and tools/spare parts and most importantly make sure everyone on the boat knows where everything is located from safety gear ,tools,food and water , a life raft if u have one,tackle de hookers gaffes ,anything u possibly may need to use in any situation. tools are the worst nothing will piss u off more than to have a hose clamp break and try and hold it together yelling for a hose clamp and hear from everyone where is a hose clamp so make sure u all know the boat 
and carry a pile of hose clamps in all sizes they are cheap and are the most usual problem i have ever had on the water not to mention in a bind they can fix all sorts of things


----------



## submariner

Is there a report somewhere in this post??


----------



## Fritz

submariner said:


> Is there a report somewhere in this post??


"Edit: Just realized I rookied this up by posting it in the reports board rather than the Q&A. Sorry. Moderators, feel free to move. Members, feel free to accost. "


----------



## submariner

*not a problem*

Not a problem but a post on the results would be nice :thumbup:


Fritz said:


> "Edit: Just realized I rookied this up by posting it in the reports board rather than the Q&A. Sorry. Moderators, feel free to move. Members, feel free to accost. "


----------



## mellandry

submariner said:


> Not a problem but a post on the results would be nice :thumbup:



I'll be sure to post the results. Sorry about posting it in the wrong location. The suggestions by all have been very helpful.


----------



## baldona523

No comments on the safety issues, but I will second to be ready extra early for the tuna in the am. One issue I see often is everyone gets excited for the swords and stay up late then everyone is tired for the tuna so you're late getting after them and miss the bite. Get ready for the tuna well before sunrise by prepping to troll or chunk at dark. 

Enjoy man, that first overnighter is memorable!


----------

